# Transformatori >  Lādētājs/pārveidotājs 220-12-220

## Gints

Labdien! 
Ir doma pašam uzbūvēt lādētāju-sprieguma pārveidotāju apkures cirkulācijas sūkņa vajadzībām. kopējā jauda būs līdz 120w.
Sastāvs varētu būt: akumulatora lādētājs priekš 12V auto akumulatora, pats auto akumulators 12V kādas 75Ah un pārveidotājs no 12V uz 220V.

Pārveidotājs no 12V uz 220V (150W) jau ir, kādreiz tika iepirkts priekš mašīnas. Akumulatoru jāiegādājas beigās, bet sarežģītākais ir uzbūvēt lādētāju un komutāciju.

Lādētājam vajadzētu noteikt akumulatora sprieguma līmeni, tas ir, kad akumulators ir uzlādēts, tad viņš pats atslēdzās un vairs nelādē un kad atkal akumulators ir tukš, tad pie sprieguma atjaunošanās viņš viņu uzlādē. Otra lieta ir komutācija starp šīm iekārtām... viena no būtiskākajām lietām ir slodzes atslēgšana, kad akumulators gandrīz tukšs, lai nenobeigtu to.

Google ir pārlasīta, bet īstā atbilde nav atrasta. 

Varbūt kādam ir idejas vai jau kas aizķēries uz cietā diska?

----------


## karloslv

Varbūt es kaut ko nesaprotu, bet man šķiet, ka Tu centies radīt to, ko apzīmē ar UPS, un ko vislētāk mūsdienās būs nopirkt gatavu datorveikalā.

Tam apkures sūknim ir jāstrādā neapstājoties arī elektroenerģijas padeves traucējumu gadījumā?

----------


## Mosfet

Cik man zināms tad cirkulačijas sūknis tiek darbināts ar vienfāzes asinhrona motoru, kam ir ir nobīdits 90 viens tinums kas veic motoru palaišanu palaišanu. No UPS man lieikas nak arā taisnstūra impulsi (neesmu nevienu UPS nopietni pētijis, ko lieto PC un citiem) kas ir ļoti attāli no sinusoidas. Šādi impulsi nevar palaist motoru, otrkārt motors ja tiks palaist silss un nevienmērīgi griezīsies.(trīsfāžu motoru tā var islaicīgi eksplotēt)
Tātad lai izstenotu šadu parveidotāju vajag parveidotāju kas darbojas pēc impulsa platuma modulāciju (PWM) kas mainās pēc sinusoidāla likuma ( vai tuvu tam) Būs nepieciešams vai nu mikrokontrolieris vai DSP ,2 H tilta jaudas teranzistoru atlsēgas,  bet šādas shēmas un kodi jau ir bizness (arī mans). Var mēģinaāt neskatoties uz palieliem zudumie un kropļojumiem parasto taisnstura impulsus pārveidot par tuvi sinusoidāliem izmantojot RC (lC) filtru.
Viss atkarīgs no zināšnau līmeņa bet ja negrib neko eksperimentēt var ņemt parasto UPS no datora un vienfāžu frekvenču pārŗveidotāju un tā izejā iegūstam sinusoidālu 220V. Vienīgi būs tas 75 A/h akmulators jāpievieno pie ups bloka un jānodrošina sprieguma kontrole, uzlāde šim papildus  akmulatoram. To es varētu palīdzēt šeit apspriest un kaut ko izveidot.
Tātad ja kas interesē varam dialogu turpināt. Bet jāzina motora tips cirkulācijas sūknim.

----------


## M_J

Ir UPSi, kas izejā dod sinusoīodu, un tiem tas ir skaidri un gaiši pateikts tehniskajos datos. Tie tiek saukti arī par Smart UPS. Esmu tādus ķidājis lai izpētītu, "kas lācītim vēderā". Nevajag ielaisties uz kaut kādiem modificētajiem, aproksimētajiem sīnusiem, kā tik visādi viņus nenosauc. Cik esmu skatījies, tad tiem visiem izejā ir kantaini signāli, motoram tas nepatiks. Vispār jau līdzīgu projektu esmu realizējis, ar visu sinusu, mikrokontrolieri, spriegumu, strāvu jaudas un fāzes kontrolēm, tiesa, krietni lielākām jaudām, bet līdzīgu iemeslu dēļ kā Mosfet ar shēmu un kodiem padalīties nevarēšu.

----------


## karloslv

Modificētais sinuss ir daļēji aizpildīts +V/0/-V signāls, kurš pēc kropļojumiem ir tuvāks sinusoīdai nekā +V/-V signāls.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tiko pārbaudīju kā darbojas motors ar īsslēgtu vijumu (vešmašīnas ūdenssūknis) no UPS ar taisnstūra "sinusoīdu". Palaižas un griežas pilnīgi normāli. Ar roku pieturot arī nekādi jaudas zudumi nav jūtami. Vispār es pat nevaru pateikt, kurai no sadzīves iekārtām tāda "sinusoīda" galīgi nav piemērota.
Tā kā UPSi ar kārtīgu aķi- un uz priekšu!
Visu no nulles uzbūvēt, es domāju, galīgi neatmaksāsies.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.wilo.lv/index.php?option=com ... &Itemid=76

ja pareizi atceros, tad šie varētu nebūt maiņstrāvas sūkņi, bet tur kaut kā līdzīgi kā soļiniekam uz spolēm pēc kārtas padod impulsu un to platumu un patēriņu regulē, atkarībā no slodzes, ar ko dabū to ekonomiju un ieejā barošanā viņam vispār ir līdzstrāva

----------


## karloslv

Tīklā raksta, ka modificētā un taisnstūra "sinusoīda" neder tiem aparātiem, kas izmanto tiristorus jaudas regulēšanai (paļaujas uz sinusoīdas formu). Aparātiem, kas maiņstrāvu uzreiz iztaisno, protams, nekādām problēmām nevajadzētu rasties.

----------


## M_J

Modificētie sinusi neder asinhronajiem motoriem, piemēram parastā ledusskapja motors negrib palaisties. Neder, pareizāk ne sevišķi piemērots tas modificētais sinuss ir ierīcēm kurām ieejā ir transformatori. Trafa dzelži domāti 50 Hz, pats trafs parasti ir ar minimālu jaudas rezervi (santīma p..., piedodiet, ekonomikas zinātne sit augstu vilni), bet kantainam signālam grozies kā gribi, visnotaļ liela daļa enerģijas ir virs 50Hz trafs to transformē stipri sliktāk, rezultātā tas kas ir virs 50 Hz to vien tik dara, kā karsē trafu. Ar asinhronajiem motoriem ir tas pats.

----------


## moon

3 f asinhronajiem motoriem visi frekvenshu parveidotaji dod laikaa taisnstūra sinusoīdu, taakaa apgalvojums nav pareiz ka asinfronajiem motoriem taisnstura sinusoida neder.

----------


## M_J

Gan jau ir asinhronie motori, kam tā nav problēma, bet, kad izstrādāju invertoru, pasūtītājiem viens no obligātajiem nosacījumiem bija sinuss. Motivācija: ar modificēto sinusu asinhronajiem motoriem pazeminās jauda, lietderības koeficients un ir apgrūtināts starts, ierīcēm kas satur transformatorus - tie karst, reizēm arī sadeg. Cēloņi - jau iepriekš minētie.

----------


## Mosfet

Cinijamo Moon šeit neiet runa par ka asinhronais motors nevar strādāt ar impulsa platuma modulēto sinusoidu strādā un nekas nesilst palaizās un nav nekādu problēmu, bet ka asihronie motori nevar strādāt ar taisnsturā impulsiem. trīsfāžu var neilgu brīdi un tād sāk nežēlīgi silst un tad lai tas nenotiktu samazina impulsa efektīvo vērtību. Anarhija bet tā  var darīt. Vienfāžu motori bieži nevar palaisties jo viņiem nav griezes momenta, mazas jaudas motoriem pateicoties tā tinuma lielai induktivitātei var pat strādāt. 
M_J  es tavam apgalvojumam negribētu piekrist ja vēlis varam apsriest.Interesanti kā tad tu izveido sinusu?

----------


## M_J

Mosfet, viss, ko Tu rakstīji 100% sakrīt ar manām domām, man nav īsti skaidrs, kurā punktā mūsu viedokļi atšķiras. Ja par sinusu. Tas tiek taisīts izmantojot PWM. Ceturtdaļvilnis tiek konstruēts no 144 pozīcijām. To dara ATMEGA8535, kura katrā punktā vērtību ņem no tabulas, kurā ir katram punktam aprēķinātā sinusa vērtība. Pēc tam vēl tas tiek reizināts ar mainīgu koeficientu, lai nodrošinātu izejas sprieguma stabilizāciju, tālāk ir tilts, drosele, transformators. Nu, protams, vēl visādas nianses, lai nodrošinātu vajadzīgo aizturi pie tilta tranzistoru pārslēgšanās, tranzistoru slēgšanās algoritma izmaiņa, lai enerģiju varētu pumpēt abos virzienos, fāzes kontrole, un tādā garā ...

----------


## Mosfet

Tad viss ir OK. Domstarpību nav. Kādus IGBT draiverus tu lieto? Man jāizmanto IR213X, IR2110 un IR2113.

----------


## marisviens

Ko var njemties. Man pagrabaa via apkure no APC 600 un 85Ah akumulatora vai visu dienu straadaa - tas ir pliits ar elektroniku, ventilatoru, triis suuknji, aareejaa elektronika un viena ekonomiskaa spuldze. Nekas nekarst un palaizjas teicami. Motoram pienjemama forma veidojas uz induktivitaateem. Piemeeram tajaa ups ko lietoju, izejaa ir transformators. Kaa var runaat par to, ka ieriices ar transformatoriem straadaas slikti?

----------


## karloslv

Tā, vēl viens risinājums ar aķīti. Kāda ir vispār pēc tā vajadzība?

----------


## marizo

Nu Rīgā (un droši vien arī citās pilsētās) tas nav diezko aktuāli, bet manā ģerevņā ir "jāpierod", ka pat 3x dienā var noraustīties elektrība tik ilgi, lai arī dators izslēgtos, kā arī vispār pazust uz vairākām stundām, tā ka ir lietas, vietas un cilvēki, kam tas ir svarīgi.
Tādēļ arī nopirku lētā gala UPSi ar modificēto sinusu izejā. Cik esmu lasījis, tad ir jāskatās, vai UPSim ir iespēja to palaist bez tīkla sprieguma (aukstā palaišana vai tml; esot modeļi, kam tādas iespējas nav- tas ir neieslēgsi, ja nebūs tīkla sprieguma). Izklausās dīvaini, pat neticami - varētu šo apgalvojumu pakomentēt.
Mazliet iebraucu auzās ar to, ka iekšā bija virknē slēgti 2x12V akumulatori. Saprotams, kādēļ tā, bet arī varētu būt pasākumu bremzējošs fakts.  :: 
Intereses pēc mēģināju arī pastiprinātāju barot no UPSa. Teikšu tā, nebija nekāda trokšņa izejā (kā biju gaidījis), vienīgi transformators tā asāk dūca.

----------


## M_J

Mosfet, kamēr nebiju programmiski izveidojis "dead time" tilta tranzistoru pārslēgšanās brīdī, izmantoju vienu HIP4082, tiem šī fīča ir iebūvēta, tagad lietoju divus IR2113. Plate taisīta, lai var lietot abus variantus.

----------


## Gints

Paldies par atbildēm un ierosinājumiem! Diemžēl uzprojektēt shēmu pats vel nemāku... būs vien jāmeklē gatavi risinājumi.
Būs jāsakontaktējās ar *marisviens*, jo par UPSi biju dzirdējis, ka darbojas, bet nebiju pārliecināts. 
Man nevajag daudz, tik 3 cirkulācijas sūkņiem, jo nedzīvoju Rīgā un elektrība mēdz pa retam pazust uz pāris stundām, kas ir ļoti bīstami ar malku apkurināmajiem katliem, jo "modernās" apkures sistēmas neveido pašcirkulāciju....

----------


## Raimonds1

Neatceros, kurā žurnālā - Enerģija un pasaule vai Enerģētika un automatizacija pēdejo 2 gadu numuros bija raksti pa jaunajiem, ekonomiskajiem apkures sūkņiem , kuri darbojas ar taisnstura līdzstrāvas impulsiem, tiem sinusoīda vispār vienalga.

----------


## Jon

Dažam labam UPSiņam sinuss ir labāks par to, ko mums pārdod Latvenergo. Tīkla produktam piemīt formas kropļojumi, līdzstrāvas komponente (asimetrija), peld frekvence, nestabils spriegums, kritieni, lēcieni. Visādas "adatas' no tuvumā darbojošamies tiristoriem utt. Tad kur nu vēl platā spektrā visāda augstfrekvences šļura!
Vārdu sakot, ja negribas riskēt ar kādu smalku ierīci, bez UPS neiztikt.
Lielas kapacitātes ārējo bateriju ātri uzlādēt būs problēmas, bet te varētu līdzēt visprastākais lādētājs un viena vienīga diode.

----------

